# Swan Vestas matches



## kedarroy (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone know where I can purchase Swan Vestas? Either online or in the SF Bay Area?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Is there really a noticeable difference in matches?


----------



## kedarroy (Mar 30, 2010)

CWL said:


> Is there really a noticeable difference in matches?


Probably not, the only things I can think of besides length are sulfer vs non-sulfer and thick vs thin sticks...

Cool box though 8)


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

About a year ago I searched and found no retail outlet in the US. Online, there were some UK-e-tailers, but the issue was shipping hazardous materials from overseas. Gave up stayed with a Zipp___


----------



## kedarroy (Mar 30, 2010)

Iwan Ries sells Arango sulphur free matches but they're out of stock


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Check out OneManSmoke on youtube. He is a big fan of those matches. I believe he mentioned where he has gotten them from.


----------

